
Creative Commons Zero: Waiving Copyrights - jwilliams
http://www.plagiarismtoday.com/2009/02/25/cc0-waiving-copyrights/
======
jwilliams
See also this post:
[http://news.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1142559&cid=270...](http://news.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1142559&cid=27007011)

